# Yamaha YG6600DE HELP???



## stockman (Nov 18, 2014)

OK so I bought this generator the other day. I fired it up and noticed the econo switch wouldn't reduce to a low idle condition, checked voltage at the 120v receptacle and had 168 volts!!!. Hit the off switch and it didn't shut down so I shut the fuel off and let it die naturally. Im new to portable generators so I have no idea what to look for. I have ordered a new carb for it hoping that fixes it. The kill switch is probably minor so im not to worried about that. Whats everyones thoughts. Carb, Auto voltage regulator? Thank you so much in advance for any help or insight.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

If you just bought it, bring it back. The idle and voltage are controlled electronically.

It's not likely a carb issue, more a circuit board issue.


----------

